# Grizzly G0691 Table Saw



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congratulations! looks like Grizzly put out another great machine.

the UPS story really bothers me though… I wonder if it's that terminal only, or if it's part of their training…lol


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*stitchop,*
Congrats on the new saw….I have this one in a G0690…and absolutely LOVE it…glad to hear I am not the only one….and I agree it is a POWER HOUSE !!! One word of advice….that machined top..will rust like crazy it is so smooth….if you have not done it yet, put some wax on it.

One question…why the 4 stars instead of 5…was it because of the extension top ?


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*PurpLev,*
Before my son left for the military….he worked part time at a UPS while in collage. He told me story's about what went on in his terminal that would make your hair stand on end.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations, it seems to be a very nice saw, I was thinking on getting something similar but the fact the *Don K.* mentioned about rust hold me on that, that's a plus I got on my Granite Ridgid R4511. Anyways congrats


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*Alonso,*
Don't get me wrong…this is a GREAT saw…that I would recomend to anyone and would buy again in a heart beat. I just live in a very huimid area…and this saw has a amazingly smooth top and wings. But it is not "Stainless"...and will rust.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ohh no I didn't took it wrong I know what you meant, I know Grizzly makes some really nice tools, and in fact I was going to get this saw or this one G1023SLX but I do really hate having rust on my tools, that is why I rather bought with the Granite one.


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would contact someone over the terminal thing , I can promise you this not the way things are handled in the Lexington Ky terminal. These people are fanatic about the way trucks are loaded and the frieght is handled. But help UPS improve report this to customer service . P.S. I just got the 0691 to all I can say is …........SWEET and I upgraded from a craftsman tablesaw , Like day and night


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Don. go for it, as it may, I'm starting to lose my hair on my hands, so it wouldn't be much of a problem 

(ok… sorry for the hijack… just couldn't resist).

I would go myself for the 30" version of this saw for cost/power, but like Alonso mentioned, and like Don - I live in a high humidity area, and really like the fact that I don't need to worry about this surface. that, plus the fact that I cannot set 220v currently… but it sure looks like grizzly had their head on straight when making this one. nice to see that they are also introducing a euro-style machine that will come out sometime next year.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*Monkeyboy1,*
You need to do a review over yours also. And thanks for the heads up on UPS…..the one my son worked at was a local one…I am sure that not all are like this. But I do have to say…ours is rather famous for dinged packages. I got a shipment of casters in a few weeks ago….and the square box was actually ROUND when it was left on my porch, lol. How long have you had your saw now ??


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

There is FREE shipping on that saw? Was this a while back or recently? just the 52" fence version?
Great review by the way…If theres free shipping on that saw right now I might have to pull the trigger on it and then just let it sit in its crate till I can put it together…
This saw has been reviewed quite a few times on LJ, and it always gets great things said about it….the longer I wait the more confidant I am that it's the saw for me!


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes Free shipping (according to the site)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Just checked the Grizzly website…free shipping on the GO691..not the 90…so I can get the 50" fence and it would be $100 cheaper than the 30" fence with shipping…but I don't have the room for the 50"...


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

aaah, marketing. don't you just love it? you want to buy product X, but they really want you to buy product Y…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Brad - just cut off the 50" rail…. seriously.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulation on the saw. All you need now is Incra 1000HD miter gauge to go with that.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Tell u the truth Purp…I am re arraigning my shop plan in my head to fit the 52" fence…I have to sit down and get the Sketchup engine going… I mean really…The same saw with a 50" fence, and it's a HUNDRED bucks cheaper than the same saw with a 30" fence?? I gota go with the '91…somehow!
Sorry stitchop…didn't mean to hijack your review….Good luck with your saw..from what Don and the other guys have said about it you will not be sorry..and I can't wait to buy mine!


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

"I was there for over thirty minutes, and for the first twenty minutes, there was some guy on the intercom saying, "your break is over, get back in here!" It took at least 10 minutes of him saying that before anybody got back to work, and 20 before everybody got back."

Today's workers' work ethics (some of them are old and not young guys fresh out of school) in North America is troubling to say the least. It's not simply a cost cutting consideration when more and more companies outsource or move their operations overseas ….Some of them are having a hard time finding and keeping reliable hands. Age alone of a worker doesn't reflect the quality of his or hers. I've seen slackers in their 40s and 50s, as well as very responsible people in their 20s and 60s.


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm still a newbie just had it about 3 weeks, from a contractor saw to this is nothing but sweet .yea I've worked for UPS freight about 4 yrs now and they want to hear feedback from customers when it's like that. I was out there when they took my saw off with 9 other packages and they looked pretty rough but no damage guess I was lucky…...........They also may be one of the nonunion terimanls. In Lex they HUMP HUMP and HUMP somemore….....nite all


----------



## stitchop (May 30, 2009)

The reason I rated this saw four stars and not five is because of the extension table. The saw itself is every bit a 5 Star tool, but the extension is not. I believe that Grizzly could have put a square tube frame under the extension and this saw would be perfect.


----------



## eastside (Jun 21, 2009)

I picked up two tools this year at UPS in R.I. and it was the same thing. I worked with a fork lift when I was younger and it is easy to push a pallet into position for the forks but what i saw made me uneasy since it was my shaper. This guy would actually BACK UP and ram the pallet spinning it like a top and when it stopped if not in the correct position well do it again almost knocking it over a few times.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have lots of pet peeves with UPS, but honestly, your experience with them does not reflect at least the terminal by me. Scary that that sort of behavior is allowed in the system. Might consider calling UPS and fussing at someone in management about this…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Congrats on the new saw!! Maybe one day when I have a dedicated shop, somewhat free of Houston Humidity and air conditioned, I'll get me a cabinet saw. I put one of those magnetic tablesaw cover on mine to protect it from the constant humidity here, it's working rather well. I would recommend it to every Lumberjock!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You really should contact Grizzly about your issues with the extension table….That was / is the only issue that I had / have with my JET , but I waited too long to bring it to their attention.

For what UPS charges for delivery , our packages should be handled with white gloves ! Sounds like OSHA needs to pay them a visit before anyone gets hurt.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with Dusty…contact Grizzly about it. In the few dealings I have had with their customer service…they bent over backward trying to please me and make it right.

I also agree with the way things are being delivered by UPS….all of my big stuff that was delivered from Grizzly…Table saw, Jointer, planer, Bandsaw…was all delivered by Saia fright lines…never a scratch on the box and nothing ever broken.
All of the smaller stuff delivered by UPS…. Mortiser, bits, casters…all from Woodcraft….shipped through UPS have arrived in terrible shape, first mortiser arrived broken in half, a "Square" box with six HEAVY casters arrived "ROUND" and that is NOT a exagerantion…the box looked like a beach ball…..it was in such bad shape that one of the heavy casters actually had a bent base plate. And while the bits were not damged…they were all dumped out of their separate boxes and laying loose in a damaged larger box that looked like it was used in a football game.

I just ordered a Osborn miter gage from Woodcraft during their weekend sale ($99.00) and I am terrified as to what shape it will arrive in.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Brad…seen where you said you wish you could get the shorter tupes…I wish I had got the longer ones…tell you what…you buy the long tupes…and I will trade you and pay for all shipping. lol.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats not a bad idea Don…then I still save 100 clams and everybody gets what they want!
You ship me the small table board and short rails, and I ship you the longer table board with the legs and the long rails…Hmmmm…...


----------



## JynnxT (Jul 29, 2009)

I got a G0690 a couple weeks ago. Love it.

As for cast iron tables, I prefer them over granite because I like the Magnetic Jigs available. I live in Washington state, which is humid enough for rust to be a problem if not properly taken care of. I used to use automotive paste wax on my cast iron until my jointer and bandsaw rusted. After that, I decided that being a tightwad isn't worth it when it comes to cast iron. I've found that applying a liberal coat of Boeshield T-9 and letting it dry overnight followed by a coat of Renaissance wax eliminates the problem for me. I reapply every few months or so. Since I started doing this, I haven't had a problem with rust whatsoever. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

great review


----------



## panther (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for the review i have been debateing which cab. saw to buy back and forth but happy to say i just ordered one just like this and no shipping and they gave me a free sander as a bonus gift to boot, i must say if its free its for me haha again outstanding review


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

This was a great review. I also ordered this saw and it is up and running beautifully! Hopefully I'll be able to start using it on Sunday. (I'm ummm still cleaning up the garage to turn part of it into a wood shop. Maybe my wife will go out of town soon, and all those storage boxes will disappear to the woman's shelter. Oh…we weren't suppose to donate those things? Oh.) My extension table is flat, though not as strong and beefy as I would have hoped. Still, all the important parts are great. Now, in 6 months I'll do a review and tell you what I think after the new and shiny has worn off and I've argued with the saw a few times.

Stitchop - I didn't have any problems with UPS and went to the terminal in Macon GA to pick it up. All the boxes were intact and the people there were actually helpful and supportive. The helped me load it on to the trailer and then position it. They were even going to help me with the tie downs, but I told them I'd handle that.

rsdowdy


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I too have owned this saw for about 3 years. It came with a bad motor (this is ironic, since I was very excited to have a saw with a good, Leeson motor). Anyway, Grizzly sent me a new one and got it resolved quickly, and I've had no problems since. I can honestly say that I like this saw much better than my old Delta with a Beisemeyer fence. It's a great machine. For the price, quality, and counting Grizzly's cust. service, I'd give it a 5 star any day.


----------

